# Discovery - This Forum!



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi! I'd like to join in here. I didn't even notice it until today - as I mainly 'dwell' in the livestock forums. I belonged to a weight loss forum years ago - and it really helped. I lost thirty/forty pounds. I always seem to magically get pregnant every time I lose weight!  

I was doing Atkins - got pregnant, didn't know it - and got terribly, terribly sick. 

Anyway, six years have gone by - and I'd love to say that I'm rarin' to go with this weight loss thing. I'm so afraid that I'm going to cave and fail again. I've been doing little things. My husband and I are in counseling - and he has finally stopped sabatoging (passive aggressive), and begun to be a real encouragement and help. :dance: 

I don't, and won't own a scale. Last I weighed, I was pretty close to 300lbs. I'm fat - but most would never guess that I am that heavy. Maybe that's denial - or people being nice? Dunno. I'm so busy, and don't have a tv, I'm disappointed that I am this fat. I know there is a weigh in - but I think maybe, if it is okay, I'll post measurements instead. I've heard that's more accurate anyway? 

Anyway, I'm tired of it. Started raising our own food - that was the beginning. Now we've cut out fast food entirely, after watching Supersize Me, and reading Fast Food Nation. I'm SURE this will be a big help, over time. Just seemed kind of illogical to be going to the effort of raising our own food - and then still eating junk out. :shrug: 

I need to get consistent with taking the time out of my schedule to exercise. I have a hard time with that - even though I feel so much better. I have had knee surgery twice, have a lousy ankle on the same side, and a sore hip on the opposite. Thankfully, I have found something that helps and the hip no longer bothers me. I have an exercise bike - and hope to walk also. 

I need to get off the sugar - I have cut back, but still get hit with cravings. I think I need to get more drastic - but I also don't want to set myself up for failure. 

I'm exhausted. The heat here kills me. I'm tired of not being able to do the things I want to do. Like riding. I finally have horses, my lifelong dream and I can't ride. That's a bitter thing. I would love shopping for clothes to be easier, and life is just too short for the shame I feel about myself. I'm the ONLY heavy one in my family. It's time to take a chance, to believe in myself. To push on, to discpline myself in my choices, instead of emotional eating - do emotional weight lifting....something, ANYTHING, but eat! :hobbyhors 

Thanks for letting me 'dump' my story - and ramble it all out. I'm really glad I found this area of Homesteading Today. I'll be back!

niki


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Niki...it's good to see that you have worked so many things out already. You are on your way! Just keep at it and try to keep a positive attitude. Welcome aboard.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Glad to have you! I have found that those nuts are a godsend. I try to have them around to snack on always. They are good for you, tasty, and filling. I also have been trying for ever to loose weight. I have made one very important change. I do not like to exercise.I just don't have time. I am now concious of every thing I put in my mouth. By paying attention to it you can make a choice.Healthy snack or junk.Yea sometimes I choose junk, but at least I am aware of it. Before I would just walk into the kitchen and put stuff into my mouth, bread, leftovers, spoonfuls of peanutbutter, anything. The weight is starting to come off, slowly.
Good Luck.
Steff


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Stefff, Mammaboo. I have worked some things out - but I'm still working on seeing how they fit together, and IF they help me lose any weight! I definately need to practice 'conscious' eating, and be mentally present anytime I put food in my mouth! Those mindless habits are so hard - the emotional eating. 

Do you guys think the measuring thing will be okay - or do I need to go out and buy a scale?

niki


----------



## crowinghen (Jul 25, 2004)

dezeeuwgoats said:


> Thanks Stefff, Mammaboo. I have worked some things out - but I'm still working on seeing how they fit together, and IF they help me lose any weight! I definately need to practice 'conscious' eating, and be mentally present anytime I put food in my mouth! Those mindless habits are so hard - the emotional eating.
> 
> Do you guys think the measuring thing will be okay - or do I need to go out and buy a scale?
> 
> niki


 I think the measurements will be great! You know how the scale can bounce around, I think measurements will be more constant.
Welcome to the board! Great to have you!
Susie


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

Cool, measuring tape it will be, then. Thanks Susie. I better find that soft measuring tape and get a starting point.

Hey - guess what I DID - actually walked last night!  

I used to walk in the evenings, ended up twisting my ankle badly, a year or two ago. The dark, and rocky dirt roads are not a good combo for me. Seems evenings are when I have the time. They built a jr high school close by - and I can drive there in less than five minutes. It has a track. So I went walking - and it was another gal's first time walking there! We exchanged numbers and are going to walk again Wednesday night. I'm feeling encouraged. 

My biggest hurdle is losing heart - getting discouraged by even small setbacks and failures tend to cause me to turn tail and run...........into a bag of chips.

niki


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

dezeeuwgoats said:


> My biggest hurdle is losing heart - getting discouraged by even small setbacks and failures tend to cause me to turn tail and run...........into a bag of chips.
> niki


I've had that problem. One thing that works for me now is that any small setback or failure I counter in my head with a positive.

"I didn't lose any weight this week" -- - "Ah but I didn't GAIN! Good for me! "

"I ate a big piece of cake for lunch...that ruined the day for me" --- "but wait it's just one little piece of cake. I'm not going to let that dictate the rest of my day. I'm better than that" 

Sounds hokey -- but out loud affirmations help me a lot.

I'm loosing about 1 pound a week. In diets passed (and there have been many) I'd have given up because I"m impatient. Well that's the excuse I give. In reality I gave up because I really just didn't want to do it. 

Now - - with every pound lost - or less - I still look at the positive and continue to work it. 

Good luck, God bless, and let us all support each other. 

Jill


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

I too, am impatient.  The daily changes feel SO big to me, and not getting the results fast enough....I throw a mental temper tantrum, I think, then sabotage myself by eating. 

The changes I have made thus far, have nothing to do with a mindset to lose weight - but more towards a healthier lifestyle. (since I had given up these past years) It just occurred to me while reading/discovering this forum yesterday that those changes just 'might' mean I'm ready to try again. :angel: In the past when I've worked on losing weight, the diet mentality, or lose weight mentality - takes over and becomes obsessive - in other words - I'm STILL obssessing about food.  I consider my weight an eating disorder - I don't have just a few pounds to lose - I need to lose a whole 'nother person, weight wise. 

I definately need to work on my distorted thinking. Catching it, initially is my hardest challenge. I need to figure out what I'm 'saying' to myself - and replace it with those affirmations you are talking about! 

Loudly affirming - that's a great idea, and I will start doing that. Thanks! It is a mindful way of changing 'sneaky (food) thinking'. I'm so glad I found this forum - and am enjoying reading the posts from all the others here. 

niki


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Welcome, Niki! Don't think about needing to lose a whole 'nuther person, even if that is true for you. That's such a huge goal that you're bound to get discouraged along the way. Set a goal to lose a clothes size, or an inch off your hips, or something similar. Small goals that you can meet easily (well, somewhat easily anyway), so that you reinforce your good habits by seeing that you CAN meet your goals! Success tends to build on success. 

Good job on the walking! It really helps to have a walking partner to be accountable to, so you can tell yourself, "I have to go walking today because --- is counting on me to be there!" Also,have you tried water aerobics? I don't know if there is a pool near you that offers them, but it's a great way to get exercise, stay cool, and take the weight and stress off your joints while you work out. You don't have to know how to swim, either. It's done in water you can stand up in. It might be an option with your bad joints.

Again, welcome to the forum. We are all here trying to get healthier, including weight loss, but with an emphasis on feeling better through better care of our bodies. If you'd told me last year, that I would be craving salads now, I'd have laughed at you. I haven't lost a ton of weight, just 10# or so, but I feel good, I eat good foods, I'm really active most days, and the other day when I HAD to run in a crisis, I COULD! Even if I didn't lose another pound, but continued to do all the stuff I'm doing now, I'd be a pretty happy camper. (Doesn't mean I don't want to lose more weight, still working on that, too.) I think you'll find this an interesting journey, and I'm glad you've joined us for it.


----------



## kymountainman (Jan 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard! Glad to have u join us! Iâm pretty new too but joining has really helped me in a lot of ways-Iâve only lost 5lbs so far but have begun, little by little, to make changes in my lifestyle that will be of great benefit the rest of my life. 

But I know itâs a long term process and will take a long time to lose it and keep it off. And I know Iâll have times I donât do as well as other times but oh well-thatâs life and natural. But as long as I keep trying I will never fail. If I gain a few lbs this week, that just means itâll take me a little longer to get there thatâs all. But I will get there as long as I keep trying. So donât fear u may fail-uâll never fail as long as u keep trying. 

So welcome again-and since I have another person to lose too, I guess weâll both be around for a good while ha ha! But thatâs good-I feel better now, since Iâve joined here, than I have in many years. Good luck to u and hang in there-it may not happen in a hurry but it will happen-


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I splurged last night - on a piece of chocolate cake. I only do that every couple of months.......and I get it at a restaurant so I don't have the whole durn cake looking at me! I shared with DH, and didn't even finish my side - so I feel indulged, but not too guilty. 

I'm walking again tonight. I'm going to try walking two to three nights a week and see how my joints do. I went further than I planned to that first time. I'll add riding my stationery bicycle on the off days, eventually. I need to be careful not to overdo because I get all excited and feeling better, then can't go due to sore joints.

It's nice to feel part of a 'team' - everyone having the same goal. I hope I can contribute encouragement as well. 

thanks everyone!
Niki


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

i know many on here don't believe in meds, but, try taking 1 or 2 ibuprofen (assuming no allergy to it) with a FULL 8 oz of water after you exercise, before going to bed-it will help prevent inflamation of the joint tissue, which is usually what causes that pain. i no longer do it regularly, b/c i'm on arthritis meds now. but it does help when i know i've done too much in a day.


----------

